# Lezyne ally v2 app won't share to Strava



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

Picked up a lezyne macro. Setup the lezyne ally v2 app, paired it to my iPhone 6s with no issues. The gps talks to my phone, and I can upload files to my phone and save them to "the cloud". I authorized strava to connect to the app but when I try to share my files to strava I get "error, check your internet connection". Data is enabled for both programs. I have the most current version of strava, and I have reloaded the lezyne app twice.
Anybody have suggestions??


----------



## Supah Dave (Jan 6, 2017)

I just got my Y10 super gps and connected no problem. Did you try uploading via data or wi-fi?

I cant think of anything else i did based on what you described.
-Download app (GPS Ally, Strava)
-Linked GPS Ally to Strava app
-Finished riding, saved to phone, upload to cloud using auto-sync over wifi.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Just got the Macro about 10 days ago. I think you hit all the steps, not sure why it is not working for you. I have not uploaded the ride via wifi, but have been physically connecting the unit to my Mac when I get home, and uploading it that way. 

I like the Macro so far, it took a few tries to learn the navigation of the screens, but got it set up and like it.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Are your rides making it up to Lezyne GPS Root? I believe the sync with strava happens as a webservice from their website, and not from the phone itself. Check the setting in GPS Root to make sure strava is authorized and linked up correctly. Also, you can manually sync the ride from the website with the orange "Sync with Strava" button.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

GuitsBoy said:


> Are your rides making it up to Lezyne GPS Root? I believe the sync with strava happens as a webservice from their website, and not from the phone itself. Check the setting in GPS Root to make sure strava is authorized and linked up correctly. Also, you can manually sync the ride from the website with the orange "Sync with Strava" button.


Yeah, AFAIK, Strava syncing with other services happens at the web interface level. That's how it works with Garmin Connect, even if I'm using my phone to upload from my Edge. Activity goes from Garmin to phone (Garmin Connect app) and then to the cloud. It seems as though the process then means that Garmin Connect's website then PUSHES the activity to Strava through the account connection. The Garmin Connect app on my phone ONLY sends stuff to Garmin's web service, which I expect is the same way the Lezyne stuff works.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

It doesn't look like they are making it to the GPS root. 
I've tried using data and wifi. I even put the app on my IPad with the same result.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

Couple other things. On the GPS root it shows that I am connected to strava but when I try to manually load files it opens another page in the browser with an error.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

Tried emailing a ride to myself then opening in the GPS Root. When I open the file from my email it says "this ride no longer available "
Think I give up. Gonna have to return this and go with another brand.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I wouldnt give up so fast. My transfers work great, there must be a setting switched off or something. Lets concentrate on uploading files to the cloud first.

First off, can you confirm that you have a Year 10 or 2017 Super GPS device? It should say "Enhanced" above Super GPS.

Next, have you tried updating the firmware to the latest version? Theres a link about half way down the page. Make sure you get the one for year 10 (2017). The update process is simple. Run the program, plug the device in, press the button and away it goes. Here's the link:
Lezyne - GPS Root

I'm familliar with Android, but not iPhone, so I dont know if the pairing process is the same, but for me when I open the app, I click on search for devices and find the Super GPS. Then I click on it, and the app asks for a PIN, which conveniently displays on the Super GPS screen. Once paired, I can swipe down to see a list of rides/files stored on the Super GPS. I can tick the checkbox, and upload to cloud. Then Ill be able to see it on GPS root.

If you cant see it on GPS root, then theres no way it will sync up to Strava. So lets start there. You may also want to contact Lezyne support. Theyre pretty good, and usually get back to you in a day or so.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

It's a year 10 macro. The owner of my Lbs set it up to his android and it shared files to Strava easy. I have the v2 ally, signed up to the root GPS, connected to strava, my 6s is paired to the device and talks to it beautifully. The files upload to the app no problem and save to the cloud. The files indicate that they are saved to the cloud in the app, but do not show up in the GPS Root and won't share to strava.
My shop has been trying to make contact with lezyne's customer service but have not got a response. 
I might just have to pony up and try a wahoo or s garmen 😒


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you absolutely sure your app is signed in as the same user as the GPS Root? My first guess is that theyre not using the same account. So maybe youre uploading to one account, but linked strava from a different account that doesnt have any rides.

I'd give it a fair shake before you jump ship, but it's your money, do as you wish.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes
When I sign into the GPS root I can change all my profile settings there and they change in my App.. that suggest they are signed into the same user I'd think.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been fvking with this thing for over a week. Nobody from Lezyne has responded. I really appreciate all the suggestions and help in this thread ! I've left the device at my LBS where I bought it. If they can't figure it out by the next time I'm in there I'll be switching.... likely to a wahoo. Cheaper then Garmen with all the features and it just auto loads to strava... 
thanks again guys!


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still researching the Lezyne GPS units, but I'm pretty sure Ally v2 only works with the new models. If you have the older Super, try using Ally v1.


----------



## Supah Dave (Jan 6, 2017)

Have you tried reloading strava on your phone? Perhaps you didnt allow strava to access your phone and is keeping it from syncing.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Supah Dave said:


> Have you tried reloading strava on your phone? Perhaps you didnt allow strava to access your phone and is keeping it from syncing.


This is not a Strava phone app problem.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

Good news!!!!!
The Lezyne people contacted my shop.. they had problems with the Ally V2 app. The most recent update (this week) has 100% solved the problem. There was no solution to my problem using last weeks version of the App.
Once I reinstalled with the new version my files auto saved to Strava.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Biffff said:


> Good news!!!!!
> The Lezyne people contacted my shop.. they had problems with the Ally V2 app. The most recent update (this week) has 100% solved the problem. There was no solution to my problem using last weeks version of the App.
> Once I reinstalled with the new version my files auto saved to Strava.


Good to hear you got it taken care of.


----------



## MikePrescott (Aug 8, 2020)

*Lezyne GPS micro not communicating with Ally 2*

I had similar issues to 'Biffff'. If others have issues, have a look at the firmware version, mine was 10.02.04.114.

To update the firmware, you need to install Lezyne Firmware Programmer.app

My firmware version is now 10.02.07.49.

Uploading is now working and can post to Strava.

73's

Mike


----------



## Pontiac787 (Jun 2, 2020)

I am having an issue with my Micro C where the ride flows to Strava without a problem but the Ride Title I update in the Ally app doesn't get included. On Strava the ride shows up with the generic "evening ride". Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

